# Loss of sense of smell & taste.



## Nightwish (Apr 28, 2012)

So as the title reads , I've noticed that my sense of smell and taste is nearly non-existant , so I'm just curios if this is a symptom of DP/DR or some other disease. Thanks in advance for any replies.


----------



## californian (Jul 24, 2006)

Nightwish said:


> So as the title reads , I've noticed that my sense of smell and taste is nearly non-existant , so I'm just curios if this is a symptom of DP/DR or some other disease. Thanks in advance for any replies.


Feeling like they are muted or detached from you is definitely normal, but your description of "non-existent" seems a bit extreme. I would definitely talk to a doctor about it as it could be a symptom of something else. Or it could be just a really harsh form of DP.

It is generally a good idea for anyone with DP to get a full physical anyway.

Best to you...


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

They can dulled just like all the other senses. Sometimes I can eat salsa by the jar sometimes it's too spicy to eat. Sometimes I really enjoy good ice cream sometimes it's just ok, which makes it frustratig when I spend money on good food


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Nightwish said:


> So as the title reads , I've noticed that my sense of smell and taste is nearly non-existant , so I'm just curios if this is a symptom of DP/DR or some other disease. Thanks in advance for any replies.


I had this one ... about 50% reduction in sense of smell (taste depends largely on sense of smell so it gets dulled). Once I found the right med it returned in about a month (though one scent, skunk [the animal, not weed







] didn't come back until 1 1/2 years later - which is both funny and amazing).










The medical term for reduction in sense of smell is _Hyposmia_. People often experience this from simple things like sinus infections or allergies. But neurological problems _can_ be involved - for example, loss of smell is one of the earliest signs of Parkinson's disease that occurs years before any other symptom [don't worry, it is highly unlikely that you would have PD].

Given that your symptoms started with marijuana, look into the symptomology of HPPD ... even if your visual perception is good. DP and DR are symptoms of HPPD. About 30 to 50% of people with HPPD symptoms have problems with dopaminergic neurons and respond very favorably to meds that increase dopamine. This was my case.

Good news is that this very often reverses (is not permanent), and you have only been suffering about 3 months(?). And half of those with full-blown HPPD get better on their own.

Reading your posts it is clear you are worried. But if what I hypothesized above is true, you have some of the best chances of getting better of any on the forum.

It might help if you list all your symptoms. Also, if you wish I can further describe the physiology of dopamine and how it affects the cerebral cortex.


----------

